# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  شوفوا اللون احمر في الساعات كيف

## عاشقة النيل

*:onlinelong:شوفوا اللون الاحمر في الساعات دي روووووووووووووعة بيني وبينكم 
اللون الاحمر دا حلو في اي شي مش لون الزعيم









*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

:onlinelong:شوفوا اللون الاحمر في الساعات دي روووووووووووووعة بيني وبينكم 
اللون الاحمر دا حلو في اي شي مش لون الزعيم












نبارك للجميع انضمام عاشقة النيل ذات الاحساس المرهف والذوق العالي فعلاً نحنا في المريخ صفوة
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*تسلم ياابو شهد دا من ذوقك
                        	*

----------


## حمزه سليمان

*المريخ يجمل ما حوله وبمجلس العقول الشابه سيجمل الدنيا
                        	*

----------


## حمزه سليمان

*انني في شوق لمشاهدة الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## حمزه سليمان

*احاببي في الزعيم  اناخارج امدر ديار الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

*الساعه حلوه بس الاحلي والاروع البيبي المتوشح باللون الاحمرده
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*دا اصغر مشجع للمريخ  مريخابي بالميلاد من اتولد اتوشح بالاحمر ياسليمان
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*اختي عاشقة النيل لكي مني التحيه والتقدير  حقيقة ساعات رهيبه
 وربنا يحفظ اصغر مشجع ويجعله زخرا لوالديه والوطن والمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*شكراً علي المرور ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## الوردة الحمراء

*يااااه ياعيني ع الاحمر والله جميلة ولااحلي منها شكرا اتمني اغتنيها
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*:1 (10):الوردة الحمراء علي المرور
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*ساعات حلوه وجميله
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*شكراً دا من ذوقك
                        	*

----------

